

Verizon patenting DVR that monitors for cuddling - obeone
http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/gadgetbox/verizon-patenting-dvr-monitors-cuddling-1C7446180

======
bediger4000
Where's the patent for fornication detection, which allows "targeted" ads by
AstroGlide and K-Y, and PSAs about abstinence?

PS This device also allows the cable company to make "best of" compilation
videos for the amusement and education of CxOs.

------
andymoe
I swear I saw a story about Microsoft trying to patent the same idea a few
months ago...

------
stephengillie
Where's the "Parent mode" which stops the movie and turns on the room's lights
when cuddling is detected? For the nervous parent...

